

Radio Propagation Models - jcr
http://cloudrf.com/pages/models

======
jcr
For those interested in the types of radio propagation models and how the
results of models compare to each other, the following is a fun paper:

[http://www.ijcaonline.org/archives/volume59/number11/9594-42...](http://www.ijcaonline.org/archives/volume59/number11/9594-4216)

